# Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung



## Smoke (11. Juli 2008)

*Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

N`Abend!!

Hab mir vor in naher Zukunft auch nen Laptop im 500 EU Bereich zuzulegen. 

Das 
HP 6715s AMD Turion64 X2 TL-60 2GB 256GB 15,4" 
soll es sein...

Nun habe ich auf einer Bestellseite gesehen, dass man eine *Pixelfehlerprüfung *"mittbestellen" kann. 
Die kostet allerdings 20 EU!! 

Sollte ich das lieber machen, oder auf gut Glück ohne die Pixelfehlerprüfung bestellen??? 20 EU für nix ist schon viel geld!! Oder könnte ich das teil einfach als defekt zurückschicken und ein neues ordern?


----------



## HeNrY (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Als defekt retournieren geht nicht  Es gibt da so Pixelfehlerklassen...
Imho lohnt sich eine Überprüfung eigentlich immer


----------



## Smoke (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Nagut dann werd ich mir das wohl geben müssen..

20 EU 

Eigentlich ist sowas eine Frechheit!
Man gibt so viel geld für ein TFT aus (Laptop oder Monitor oder TV) und dann kanns einfach so sein, dass der Fehlerhaft ist! HALLO?!?!
Man muss fehlerhafte ja nicht gleich wegschmeissen, aber dem Kunden die Möglichkeit geben, 
1) ein völlig intaktes Panel für den normalen Kaufpreis zu erhalten
2) oder dem Kunden 100 EU Rabatt pro Pixelfahler anbieten

Das sollte man per Gesetz durchsetzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich hier vor meinem Haupt und zweit PC noch mit 19" und 17" CRTs sitze!!


----------



## HeNrY (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Achte darauf, dass du dann einen TFT/Laptop aus der Pixelfehlerklasse I allerhöchstens II bekommst.
Pixelfehler â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Das Gesetz regelt die Sachmängel relativ genau. 

Du findest die Regelungen zu Sachmängeln bei Kaufverträgen im BGB §§434, 437, 439 und 441 i.V.m. den §§ des allgemeinen Schuldrechts (§§280ff). Hier ein LINK 

Kurz und knapp erklärt:

Wichtig ist, ob sich die gekaufte Sache für die "vorausgesetzte Verwendung" eignet und die bei Kauf "vereinbarte Beschaffenheit" hat.

Du wirst immer bei jedem Onlineshop eine kleine Bemerkung in der Produktbeschreibung finden, dass TFTs evtl. Pixelfehler aufweisen können, kaufst du den Monitor trotzdem hast du direkt zugestimmt, dass du das Risiko der vorhanden Pixelfehler eingehst.

Für den anderen Punkt ("vorausgesetzte Verwendung") ist es wichtig, ob der Mangel eheblich oder unerheblich ist. Die Einteilung in Pixelfehlerklassen, soll das relativ Anwendungsfreundlich gestalten und die Grenze zur Eheblichkeit difinieren. Nur wenn der Mangel eheblich ist, kannst du Ansprüche aus dem Mangeldasein ziehen.

Oftmals kommt auch das Argument, dass insbesondere Grafiker und ähnliche Berufe auf ein perfektes Bild angeweisen sind. Hier ist besonders zu beachten, ob der Käufer ein Unternehmer ist (Geschäftskunde). Für ihn bestehen andere Mängelkriterien, als für den Otto-Normalo. Hier eben das Stichwort zu nennen "vorausgesetzte Verwendung".

Du wirst nie einen Gesetzestext finden, der ausdrücklich sagt, dass Monitore keine Pixelfehler haben dürfen. Die Normen, die sowas regeln, existieren doch schon längst, sind halt nur sehr abstrakt geschrieben.


----------



## Maggats (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

ich hab auch lange überlegt als ich meinen tft bestellt hab. aber ich finde die 20€ sind gut angelegt. wer will schon einen neuen laptop/tft mit pixelfehlern


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Ich habe das bisher anders gelöst.
Beim Einschalten direkt mit Acronis gestartet und ein Image der Festplatte gezogen. Danach die Kiste gebootet und auf Pixelfehler überprüft.

Sollte jetzt einer auftreten kann man das Image wieder zurückspielen und das Gerät zurückschicken (man hat ja 14 Tage laut Fernabsatzgesetz). Man sollte nur das Zubehör dementsprechend behandeln.


----------



## Riezonator (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe das bisher anders gelöst.
> Beim Einschalten direkt mit Acronis gestartet und ein Image der Festplatte gezogen. Danach die Kiste gebootet und auf Pixelfehler überprüft.
> 
> Sollte jetzt einer auftreten kann man das Image wieder zurückspielen und das Gerät zurückschicken (man hat ja 14 Tage laut Fernabsatzgesetz). Man sollte nur das Zubehör dementsprechend behandeln.


 

jo, genau so seh ich das eifach als nicht zufriedent stellend zurück schicken 

aber meiner meinung nach treten die meißten pixelfehler ehh erst nach monaten oder gar jahren auf so war es bei meine Acer 17" moni nach 2einhalb jahren bekam er 4 stück mitten in der mitte

also spar dir die 20 euro!


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Mein Samsung hatte nach einer Woche unten rechts ein defektes Subpixel. Stören tuts nicht


----------



## Smoke (7. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Moinsen!!

So, hab mir den Lappen in einem anderen InetShop geholt, der keine Pixelfehlerprüfung angeboten hatte....

Und glück gehabt!! Kein Pixelfehler zu sehen!!


----------



## TheSomberlain (11. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Naja, es ist aufgrund der Produktionsverfahren so, dass ein fehlerfreies Display nicht 100%ig gegeben ist. Bei meiner Digicam steht im Handbuch übers LCD: Das Verfahren zur Herstellung bietet eine 99,9%ige garantiere Ausbeute an funktionierenden Pixeln, unter den letzten 0,1% können Pixelfehler auftreten, dies ist kein Reklamationsgrund (Nur ein wenig ausführlicher formuliert).

Man sieht also, dass es nicht am Hersteller liegen muss, sondern dass es technologisch bedingt ist, dass es defekte gibt und diese sind prozentual festgelegt und gesetzlich gesichert, daher ist die Pixelfehlerprüfung eine freiwillige Sache des Verkäufers. Entdeckt er einen defektes Display und stellt dir ein anderes fehlerfrei(er)es Display zur Verfügung, würde er ja sonst auf dem Display sitzen bleiben da er es genauso wenig umtauschen könnte!

Back 2 Topic: Ich würds machen, ich hab zwar bislang immer Glück gehabt, aber trotzdem ist es besser mit Prüfung!


----------



## Smoke (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Naja, es ist aufgrund der Produktionsverfahren so, dass ein fehlerfreies Display nicht 100%ig gegeben ist. Bei meiner Digicam steht im Handbuch übers LCD: Das Verfahren zur Herstellung bietet eine 99,9%ige garantiere Ausbeute an funktionierenden Pixeln, unter den letzten 0,1% können Pixelfehler auftreten, dies ist kein Reklamationsgrund (Nur ein wenig ausführlicher formuliert).
> 
> Man sieht also, dass es nicht am Hersteller liegen muss, sondern dass es technologisch bedingt ist, dass es defekte gibt und diese sind prozentual festgelegt und gesetzlich gesichert, daher ist die Pixelfehlerprüfung eine freiwillige Sache des Verkäufers. Entdeckt er einen defektes Display und stellt dir ein anderes fehlerfrei(er)es Display zur Verfügung, würde er ja sonst auf dem Display sitzen bleiben da er es genauso wenig umtauschen könnte!



Ich finde trotzdem, dass es einfach ******** ist. 
Wenn man sich ein auto kauft, ist die Lackierung ja auch ohne Lacknasen, oder? Und wenn doch eine da ist, dann wird das nicht einfach so hingenommen.... 
Oder man kauft einen Kühlschrank. aber oben links sollte man nichts hinstellen, weil da die kühlung versagt. 
Oder man kauft einen Fallschirm..... ist ja herstellungsbedingt, dass die Nylonfäden ab und zu mal weniger resistent sind und hier und da (högstens 3 mal pro m^2) ein kleiner ungefährlicher riss entstehen könnte. 
Oder man holt sich gummistiefel. Ein paa bläschen bei der herstellung führen zu kleinen microlöchern in den stiefeln wo auch nur ganz wenige milliliter wasser pro cm^2 reinkommen können. 
Oder Lautsprecher die bestimmte tonfrequenzen nicht wiedergeben können, weil die Membran bei diesen frequenzen die eigenresonanz herstellungsbedingt in genau diesem berreichen liegen könnte.... 

Versteht ihr jetzt was ich meine...!?

Ok, Pixelfehler können ja entstehen... ABER, diese Panels sollten klar auf diesen Fehler hingewiesen günstiger verkauft werden und der normalpreis sollte ein GARANTIERT fehlerfreies Panel beinhalten (mit 6 Monate Garantie nur auf Pixelfehler)!!!
Sowas (oder so ähnlich) sollte es per Gesetz geben!!!


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Es gibt garantiert fehlerfreie Panel der Klasse 1, die sind aber fast unbezahlbar.


----------



## Smoke (16. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Es gibt garantiert fehlerfreie Panel der Klasse 1, die sind aber fast unbezahlbar.



why unbezahlbar?
weil ein Techniker sich 1 min lang das fertige produkt anguckt und aussortiert (wobei die mit pixelfehler eben in andere pixelfehlerklassen unterteilt werden)?


----------



## TheSomberlain (16. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*

Seltenheit. Bei einer Menge von 1680*1050= 1.760.000 Pixeln und einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,01% defekten Pixeln hast du im Schnitt 176 defekte Pixel. Da find mal einen wo diese 176 auch noch heile sind. Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ftw^^


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*



Smoke schrieb:


> why unbezahlbar?
> weil ein Techniker sich 1 min lang das fertige produkt anguckt und aussortiert (wobei die mit pixelfehler eben in andere pixelfehlerklassen unterteilt werden)?



Weil diese ueber Jahre fehlerfrei garantiert werden.


----------



## Smoke (19. September 2008)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung bei Laptopbestellung*



riedochs schrieb:


> Weil diese ueber Jahre fehlerfrei garantiert werden.



hmm... okay das ist ein Argument....


----------

